# M&P Sub Compact 9mm



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

The Good? The Bad? The Ugly?

I picked one up to check it out, and it fit my hand pretty well. I had to swap out the back strap to the small one, but anyway... I'm looking for a small auto, and this one fits the bill.

Pistol with two 12 round mags= $469

S&W gives you a rebate worth two additional mags and $50 back.

Sounds like a pretty good deal, as long as the pistol performs.

Any comments on the M&P Sub Compact?

(I have to take the pistol before the end of January to get the rebate.)


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm comparing this to the XD-9SC.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I chose the XD9SC for shorter barrel (more concealable OWB, and more comfortable IWB), and for the better trigger.

Shoot them both

Jeff


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Nowhere near here does such a thing. When I lived in Knoxville, there was a place that had tons of rentals, and you could get a good feel for a pistol or two. Up here, all I get is a few dry fires, and then I have to make a decision...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you had to switch to the small grip for a good fit you will probably prefer the M&P in regard to handling attributes.

I have a full size M&P40 and had a full size M&P9, I gave the 9 to number one grandson for his 18th Bd. They have both been excellent performers and have over 6000 rounds through each.

I had an XD9 Service and XD40 Tactical. The 9 had extraction problems and the 40 was flawless except for leaving my thumb nuckle bloody. The grip just didn't work for me.

I have not handled either sub compact .

There have been reports of some problems with unscheduled magazine drops from M&P compacts but I have not experienced any with my full size pistols.

Good luck with whatever you get.

:smt1099


----------



## newskate9 (Dec 28, 2007)

Have M&P 9C - really like it a lot, no issues. Have XD 4" - same, no issues. Bother in law has XS 40SC, no issues - I like his too! Shoot both if you can, if I were buying without shooting, I'd pick the one that felt better - both are easy to conceal, and both shoot great, IMHO.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*off-topic*

"Bother in law"
Dude, if that was intentional, it was clever. If it was a typo, then that was legendary.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

go with the M&P Sub Compact or a Glock 26. but stay away from the XD-9.
I have shot all three and the M&P and Glock are a much better gun then the XD. lets just say i wouldn't want to have a XD-9 if my life depended on it.

but i do think the XD-45 is a much better gun then the XD-9. but i still like the M&P and Glock better.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Bought the M&P 9c today. Thanks for the input folks!


----------

